# Import bike from uk to usa; are there import duties?



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello fellow mtbrs,
Anyone know if there are any taxes to pay if I purchase a bike online from the UK, and have it shipped here to the USA? Any experiences?


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Complete Bicycle has an import duty rate of 11% 
New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I ordered an On One Scandal from their UK website and not only was it less expensive than the posted price on the US site but I paid zero tax or duty of any kind. I also received it in 11 days. Not a complete bike, just a frame, so maybe the price I paid did not meet a threshold to be charged a duty. I don't know. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Bought a complete bike on eBay and had it sent from the UK to USA, the duty was as listed above ~11%. The international shipping company, in my case FedEx, sent me a bill in the mail about a week after receiving the bike. If you want to avoid this try to get the seller to break the bike down (take wheels off, etc) and on the customs paperwork be sure declare it as bike parts. Be also aware that your state may impose a sales tax on the purchase, MD did so for me (another 6%) since the imported item was on a federal database. After paying all the taxes it would have been a whole lot easier to buy it from a U.S. seller...... lesson learned.


----------



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

Trail6 said:


> Bought a complete bike on eBay and had it sent from the UK to USA, the duty was as listed above ~11%. The international shipping company, in my case FedEx, sent me a bill in the mail about a week after receiving the bike. If you want to avoid this try to get the seller to break the bike down (take wheels off, etc) and on the customs paperwork be sure declare it as bike parts. Be also aware that your state may impose a sales tax on the purchase, MD did so for me (another 6%) since the imported item was on a federal database. After paying all the taxes it would have been a whole lot easier to buy it from a U.S. seller...... lesson learned.


Wow! This is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

Trail6 said:


> Bought a complete bike on eBay and had it sent from the UK to USA, the duty was as listed above ~11%. The international shipping company, in my case FedEx, sent me a bill in the mail about a week after receiving the bike. If you want to avoid this try to get the seller to break the bike down (take wheels off, etc) and on the customs paperwork be sure declare it as bike parts. Be also aware that your state may impose a sales tax on the purchase, MD did so for me (another 6%) since the imported item was on a federal database. After paying all the taxes it would have been a whole lot easier to buy it from a U.S. seller...... lesson learned.


Yeah, you are right; I called up US customs today, it's 11% duty; locaelntaxes That I didn't know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad that the info. was helpful.


----------

